# T shirt Sublimation Patterns??



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any softeware for t shirts and sports ****rs for full cover dye sublimation on a wide format dye sub printer that we print and then make shirts. I need the pattern software


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are looking for patterns you can always go to www.sewingpatterns.com and download patterns for many things including t-shirts.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you looking for a template? might have to make your own in your graphics program. good luck uncletee.


----------

